# Suggestion for a new nuetral rating: cringe



## BV 937 (Mar 23, 2017)

So I said this in jest as a response to a Chris Chan post, but it got me thinking.

Now I know we got a lot of suggestions for ratings, and it would get out of hand very fast if every 'good' idea was incorporated into the rating system, but hear me out. The idea of the rating system is for users to express their reactions to a comment or post in a simple and fast way. The multiple ratings we have cover a lot of ground for the most common reactions, and more complicated reactions and thoughts end up being comments. However, I feel that cringing at somebody's embarrassing behavior is something that is all to common on this forum, and we could definitely use a rating to embody it. The basic ratings we currently have are as follows:


: The most basic rating, showing that you like somebody's statement
:Shows distaste in the wording or reasoning behind a post
:Shows agreement with one's statement
:Shows disagreement with one's statement
:A nice little gem for admins to reward to exceptional posts
:For when a post is particularly clever or funny
:For when somebody feels that a post did a good job at informing it's audience
:Shows emotion for the poster, typically pity
:islamic::Alloha Ackbar
:autism::Self explanatory
:For when a post or comment might air a bit on the side of idealistic
:powerlevel::Informing the user that they have posted personal info that does not add to discussion


These ratings are all great, but I truly feel that we could benefit from having a cringe rating. There are threads on the forum that talk about people who's lives are such a self unaware trainwreck (Like Sam Marshall) that the act of writing a comment to talk about how one would cringe would simply be redundant. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jacquetta (Mar 23, 2017)

We pretty much have one already. It's called :autism:.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jacquetta said:


> We pretty much have one already. It's called :autism:.



While the autistic rating itself would have a bit of overlap, not all autistic behavior is cringe-inducing. Like sonichu, for example. If there was, for some reason, a thread for every page of the entire comic, all of them could easily be rated autistic, however the pages where Chris gets on his little soapbox to denounce Mary Lee Walsh could be considered outright cringey due to the lack of self awareness to some. Think back to that kid in High school who would always yell stuff out to the teacher trying to be funny, but never got anybody to even crack a smile. His behavior isn't outright autistic, its simply cringey because his jokes are falling completely flat and he still thinks that he is the shit.

If cringe is added as a rating, cringe and autistic could probably be compared like  and  are. Two somewhat similar ratings that are used on different occasions. It would be a little weird to "like" somebodies opinion, but to "agree" with it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2017)

Cringe should be negative.  Autism is neutral because everything on the site is autistic.  Cringe is always bad.


----------



## Jacquetta (Mar 23, 2017)

Harambe said:


> While the autistic rating itself would have a bit of overlap, not all autistic behavior is cringe-inducing. Like sonichu, for example. If there was, for some reason, a thread for every page of the entire comic, all of them could easily be rated autistic, however the pages where Chris gets on his little soapbox to denounce Mary Lee Walsh could be considered outright cringey due to the lack of self awareness to some. Think back to that kid in High school who would always yell stuff out to the teacher trying to be funny, but never got anybody to even crack a smile. His behavior isn't outright autistic, its simply cringey because his jokes are falling completely flat and he still thinks that he is the shit.
> 
> If cringe is added as a rating, cringe and autistic could probably be compared like  and  are. Two somewhat similar ratings that are used on different occasions. It would be a little weird to "like" somebodies opinion, but to "agree" with it makes a lot more sense.


Fair enough, that makes sense.

I guess cringe would be autism that is utterly devoid of humour value, then?

edit: sorta ninjaed lawl.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Mar 25, 2017)

I thought these were supposed to cover cringe :horrifying::deviant:
@Harambe if you want to use them, open your wallet.


----------



## Clown Doll (Mar 25, 2017)

Jacquetta said:


> We pretty much have one already. It's called :autism:.



This and the "dumb"-rating :dumb: pretty much already cover posts that are cringey.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 25, 2017)

sikotik said:


> I thought these were supposed to cover cringe :horrifying::deviant:
> @Harambe if you want to use them, open your wallet.


Some cringe isn't either of those, though. Like the "it's a meme you dip" kid. It's not horrifying nor is it deviant, it's just awful to watch.

I like the idea, but I wonder what the icon would be?


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> I like the idea, but I wonder what the icon would be?



I was thinking a tiny fedora or something similar


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 25, 2017)

Harambe said:


> I was thinking a tiny fedora or something similar


Isn't the A-log rating already a fedora? I can't think of an icon myself. I was about to say it has to be immediately recognizable, but I only recently learned what :horrifying: was, so maybe not.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Isn't the A-log rating already a fedora? I can't think of an icon myself. I was about to say it has to be immediately recognizable, but I only recently learned what :horrifying: was, so maybe not.



Speaking of which.. What does the horrifying rating resemble?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 25, 2017)

Harambe said:


> Speaking of which.. What does the horrifying rating resemble?


It's supposed to be Chris' taint piercing.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 25, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Isn't the A-log rating already a fedora?



No, it's a top hat.  Not every hat in the world is a fedora.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No, it's a top hat.  Not every hat in the world is a fedora.


They're both still dark hats that would look near identical in 16x16.

And every hat can be a fedora, you're just not trying hard enough.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Mar 25, 2017)

Tried my hand at making one. I feel like it would really have to be expressed with a face rather than an icon.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> Tried my hand at making one. I feel like it would really have to be expressed with a face rather than an icon.
> 
> View attachment 197220




I like it, its too the point and says what it means. The only thing I would do is maybe turn down the yellow a bit, just because it looks to much like an iPhone emojii.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Mar 27, 2017)

How about this? Made some more smaller adjustments as well. Couldn't decide between this or blue.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 28, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> How about this? Made some more smaller adjustments as well. Couldn't decide between this or blue.
> 
> View attachment 198068



I think its great. Lets summon the mighty @Null to get his opinion on the whole idea


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (Mar 29, 2017)

I assumed Islamic Content is meant to indicate that a post contained cringe content.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 29, 2017)

Guy With Shit Opinions said:


> I assumed Islamic Content is meant to indicate that a post contained cringe content.


I thought Islamic Content was either a shitposting rating or for something incredibly gross. Or actual Islamic content. Inshallah.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 30, 2017)

Personally I use Islamic Content whenever none of the other ratings match the post.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Personally I use Islamic Content whenever none of the other ratings match the post.



I use it whenever I remember I haven't used it in a few minutes.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 19, 2017)

Harambe said:


> So I said this in jest as a response to a Chris Chan post, but it got me thinking.
> 
> Now I know we got a lot of suggestions for ratings, and it would get out of hand very fast if every 'good' idea was incorporated into the rating system, but hear me out. The idea of the rating system is for users to express their reactions to a comment or post in a simple and fast way. The multiple ratings we have cover a lot of ground for the most common reactions, and more complicated reactions and thoughts end up being comments. However, I feel that cringing at somebody's embarrassing behavior is something that is all to common on this forum, and we could definitely use a rating to embody it. The basic ratings we currently have are as follows:
> 
> ...



I would honestly stop focusing too much on them. They're fun, but that's really all you should ever take them as. And I guess it's nice to get feedback on what you post by other members to see how you stack, but I don't take much merit in them. And that's probably the sanest answer.


----------



## OtterParty (May 19, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> I would honestly stop focusing too much on them. They're fun, but that's really all you should ever take them as. And I guess it's nice to get feedback on what you post by other members to see how you stack, but I don't take much merit in them. And that's probably the sanest answer.




 

i agree


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 19, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> View attachment 222114
> 
> i agree



:autism: as ever, aren't you?

If you actually read it, it was about your passive aggressive behavior, not the ratings. Haha, take everything at face value.

Never change, you retard.


----------



## OtterParty (May 19, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> :autism: aren't you?
> 
> If you actually read it, it was about your passive aggressive behavior, not the ratings. Haha, take everything at face value.
> 
> Never change, exceptional individual.


bitch im SUPER pretty


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (May 19, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> If you actually read it, it was about your passive aggressive behavior, not the ratings. Haha, take everything at face value.
> 
> Never change, you exceptional individual.


lol calm down


----------

